
The Original Container Ships - tobinstokes
http://www.hakaimagazine.com/article-short/original-container-ships
======
Shivetya
I like short articles, though some more pictures of each type of ship are
warranted. The real information to me is the mortality rates. Where was this
fifty percent rate for Pacific crossings sourced from?

------
DanBC
All your submissions are autokilled. I think that's because you only submit
from a single source, (and you appear to be the only person submitting from
that source) and you only have a single comment, but you'd have to email mods
to find the real reason. hn@ycombinator.com

I think it's a shame that your submissions are being killed because this one,
while short, seems interesting. (Actually, they're all really short. A few
people complain about long-form articles not getting to the point, so they may
like this site.)

~~~
ahazred8ta
There's also the dubious effectiveness of submitting culture / anthropology /
environment articles to a place where people come looking for tech-startup and
computer technology news.

~~~
dang
That's emphatically wrong, and the most important thing to understand about
HN. Any subject is on topic as long as it is intellectually interesting. As pg
pointed out when he created this site, good hackers are interested in more
than startups and computing. There's a reason why the site guidelines lead
with that.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

